# My workbench



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Finished building it a couple of weeks ago. 10 feet long, 3 feet wide, 1/2" plywood with a 300+ lb steel plate, and big casters. There is a workshop surge protector under there to plug in my gadgets, and a shop vac. The expanded metal keeps the dogs out. Still need to buy a drill press and mount the grinder and vise.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good work Danny that looks nice!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice job.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking workbench, well designed!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice!

Where did you get the plate from? How thick and what did you use to secure it to the table?

Thanks


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

JFolm said:


> ...Where did you get the plate from? How thick and what did you use to secure it to the table?...


It's 5/16ths thick, 8 feet long, and just over 38 inches wide. I bought it from the scrap yard at Triple S, and I cleaned it up. It's not bolted in yet.

As a side note, the math worked out. Several 8 foot 2x4s were cut into a 5 ft piece and a 3 ft piece, which made the 10x3 ft bench. It was important that the table be 10 feet, since it will store my steel on the bottom. Common length is 20 feet at Triple S, and I pay them to cut the round/flat bar in half.

Lastly, I cut plywood with a 1" overhang, which made the top 38". As a result, I didn't need to cut the steel plate.

P.S. I'll finish staining the end at some point.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks good.....what we put up with dor the dawgs.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

the work bench is nice but I am not sure about the expanded metal cause the edges can cause nasty scar


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

nice brother


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job!! Are the lights magnetic base? be cool to move for the task at hand.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Very nice, but my workbench is in the bedroom LOL


----------

